# Natalie Portman schwebt im Doppel-Glück



## Stefan102 (28 Dez. 2010)

*New York (RPO). Über Natalie Portman machten sich die Fans in den vergangenen Monaten manchmal Sorgen. Abgemagert und scheinbar unglücklich tippelte die Schauspielerin ("Star Wars") über die Roten Teppiche der Traumfabrik. Zum Jahreswechsel fröhliche Entwarnung: Natalie Portman ist schwanger und heiratet demnächst den werdenden Vater.

Doch so glücklich wie jetzt war die Schauspielerin nicht immer. Bei der Weltpremiere von "Mr. Magoriums Wunderladen" im Jahr 2007 wirkte die Schauspielerin zerbrechlich.
Kaum wiederzuerkennen ist Portman auf einem Foto aus der Zeit ihres Films "V wie Vendetta". Für ihre Rolle hatte sie sich die Haare abrasieren lassen.
2009 wirkt die Schauspielerin dann immer glamouröser. 

Die 29-Jährige hat sich mit dem Balletttänzer und Choreografen ihres neuen Films, Benjamin Millepied, verlobt und erwartet von ihm ihr erstes Kind. Portmans Sprecher bestätigte am Montag einen entsprechenden Bericht von "People". Nähere Einzelheiten über die Hochzeit wurden nicht bekannt.



​
Das Paar lernte sich während der Dreharbeiten zu dem Thriller "Black Swan" kennen, in dem Portman eine Tänzerin spielt. Bis der Film in die deutschen Kinos kommt, müssen sich Natalie Portmans deutsche Fans noch ein wenig gedulden. Hier kommt „Black Swan“ erst am 3. Feburar 2011 in die Kinos.

Die Fans der Schauspielerin können also aufatmen. Denn noch vor wenigen Monaten war die schöne Schauspielerin abgemagert auf dem roten Teppich erschienen. Beim Empfang der Zeitung „New York Times“ für Künstler und Filmschaffende fiel auf, dass die schlanke Natalie Portman noch dünner geworden war.

Die gerade Mal 1,60 Meter große Schauspielerin trug blickdichte schwarze Strumpfhosen, einen taillierten Blazer und darunter noch ein gelbes Chiffon-Kleidchen. Doch selbst dieser Lagen-Look konnte nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass die Vegetarierin gerade zu ungesund mager aussah.

Damals mutmaßte man, der Gewichtsverlust hätte mit ihrer neuen Liebe zu tun. Steckte Portman etwa in einer unglücklichen Beziehung fest? Jetzt die Entwarnung: alles Unsinn. Das Paar ist frischverlobt und im Familienglück. Natalie Portmans nächste Rolle ist die der werdenden Mutter.*

Kurze Anmerkung von mir: Seit 2009 ist sie Veganerin - nur der Richtigkeit halber ...


----------



## Q (28 Dez. 2010)

Dann wünsche ich der schwebenden Natalie eine sanfte Landung  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2010)

nette Info


----------



## Mandalorianer (28 Dez. 2010)

*Das doch schön  Herzlichen Glückwunsch Natalie:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2010)

Da freut man sich doch glatt mit...


----------

